# Emmy



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Do we know how to raise a goat kid in her natural environment or what?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, she sure is quite the princess!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is gonna be a pain in the princess!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, she is a pampered princess! beats my bottle bay in a playpen lol. you have given me ideas for straw to put in it though


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks cozy, she'll never wanna move out! She looks like a princess on her throne lol


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww is my first reaction too


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

She is a sweat heart!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

She is super sweet .... And so cute when she plays


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> View attachment 65707
> 
> Do we know how to raise a goat kid in her natural environment or what?


I'm gonna go with " or what"!!!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Hehe


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Spoiled!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Completely spoiled... She is our first bottle baby and her sister and her are a our first ever baby's ....
My daughter and I know that she will be a total pill. 
But I gotta tell ya the worry created by not knowing what's right or normal is crushing! Feels like when I had my first child ..... Crazy I know...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What a princess ! Now that is the way all goats should be treated :-D


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

She is a little princess!!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Today


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She is something ! What a beautiful face  Her coloring , minus the dark face , reminds me of my Tricky when she was a baby


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanx we like her .... She has some good milk lines


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I am shocked in the amount of energy she increases by each day... She is bouncing speed laps down the hallway and back.... Next weekend she is going out to kid pen with her sister ... I can't wait she is cute but trouble...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

darlaj said:


> i am shocked in the amount of energy she increases by each day... She is bouncing speed laps down the hallway and back.... Next weekend she is going out to kid pen with her sister ... I can't wait she is cute but trouble...


:ROFL::ROFL: Too funny , but seeing them with boundless energy is a blessing


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

It's hard to be Emmy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She does have a rough life. LOL


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

She is so cute!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She looks exhausted , it MUST be REALLY tough to be Emmy 
Don't you think its about time you lay off Emmy and let her rest and just be a goat for once !!! My goodness !


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I know we almost work her to death


----------

